# Külföldi magyarok , velemenye .....



## Melitta (2013 Március 27)

*Ráijesztettek a külföldi magyarokra*



*
Március elsejétől nem kötelező hivatalosan bejelenteni, ha valaki ideiglenesen, de három hónapnál hosszabb ideig külföldön tartózkodik. A bejelentési kötelezettséget azzal az indokkal törölték el, hogy a többség amúgy sem teljesítette. A törvényváltozást a lengyelországi magyar konzulátus honlapja rosszul magyarázta el, emiatt elterjedt a külföldön élő magyarok között, hogy le kéne adniuk a személyi igazolványukat. Ez tévedés, a személyit, ahogy eddig is, csak azoknak kell leadniuk, akik véglegesen telepednek le külföldön.*
<section class="connected" style="border: 1px solid rgb(204, 204, 204); border-top-left-radius: 4px; border-top-right-radius: 4px; border-bottom-right-radius: 4px; border-bottom-left-radius: 4px; box-shadow: rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.2) 0px 1px 2px; font-size: 13px; line-height: 24px; margin: 16px 0px; color: rgb(0, 0, 0); font-family: arial, sans-serif;">Nem igaz az a külföldi magyarok körében terjedő és sokakat felháborító hír, hogy a kormány be akarná vonni a személyi igazolványukat. Az álhír alapját egy, a varsói magyar konzulátus honlapján megjelent, azóta már leszedett, hibás tájékoztató adta, amely félremagyarázott egy friss törvényváltozást.
</section>"Hogyan tehet egy kormány ilyet az állampolgáraival? Ez megint egy listázás lenne?" – írta egyik olvasónk a tájékoztató láttán. A téves információk gyorsan bejárták a netet, a külföldi magyarok Facebook-oldalain egymást érték a dühös és értetlen hozzászólások: "Most akkor hogy van ez? Nem lesz személyim? Itt akkor folyamodjak letelepedésért?"; "És aki erről nem tud, azzal mi lesz? Bírság?". Azóta már az álhír cáfolata is megjelent ezeken a fórumokon, de a bizonytalanság maradt, mert még mindig ellenmondásos információkkal lehet találkozni.
​A parlament tavaly év végén megszavazta a kormány által benyújtott salátatörvényt, amely sok meglévő törvényt módosított "a Magyary Egyszerűsítési Programmal és a területfejlesztéssel" összefüggően. Ezt karácsony előtt ki is hirdették a Magyar Közlönyben, de egyes paragrafusai csak most, március elsejével léptek hatályba. Ilyenek voltak azok a részek is, amelyek a külföldre költözött magyarokra vonatkozó szabályokat írták át. A változás lényege, hogy többé nem kötelező bejelenteni a három hónapon túli, de ideiglenesnek tervezett külföldi tartózkodást.
*Betartathatatlan volt*

A bejelentést eredetileg azzal a szándékkal tették kötelezővé, hogy a hatóságok ne keressék feleslegesen magyarországi lakóhelyén a polgárt, és ne kelljen hosszadalmasan nyomozni az illető holléte után, ha valamiért muszáj felvenni vele a kapcsolatot – magyarázta a Közigazgatási és Elektronikus Közszolgáltatások Központi Hivatala (KEK KH). Csakhogy a rendszer nem igazán működött. Például azért sem, mert a polgárnak a bejelentéskor nem kellett pontos külföldi címet megadnia. A bejelentést pedig eleve sokan elbliccelték.
A törvényjavaslat indoklása arra hivatkozott, hogy a nyilvántartás adatai alapján "a bejelentések száma nyilvánvalóan nem tükrözi a bejelentésre köteles és 3 hónapot meghaladóan külföldön tartózkodó polgárok számát", azaz ezt a kötelezettséget az emberek többsége amúgy sem teljesítette. A KEK KH honlapján közzétett statisztikák, a személyiadat- és lakcímnyilvántartás forgalmi adatai szerint egyébként 2012-ben 11 754, 2011-ben 7100, 2010-ben 4706 magyar jelentett be külföldi tartózkodást.
*Szükségtelen adminisztratív terhek*

A Közigazgatási és Igazságügyi Minisztérium (KIM) sajtóosztálya szerint a nemzetközi mobilitás megnövekedése, a szabad mozgás európai uniós joga, a schengeni övezeten belüli határellenőrzés megszűnése miatt a magyar hatóságoknak csak rendkívül korlátozott lehetőségük volt arra, hogy ellenőrizzék a bejelentési kötelezettség betartását.
A bejelentés elmulasztását ugyan lehetett volna bírsággal büntetni, de ahogy a törvényjavaslat indoklása is megállapította, "a bejelentés elmulasztásának szankciója gyakorlatilag végrehajthatatlan" volt. A kormány úgy látta, hogy ilyen körülmények között a bejelentés bürokratikus kötelezettsége "mind az állampolgárokra, mind a hatósági szervezetrendszerre szükségtelen adminisztratív terheket rótt", ezért szüntette meg azt – magyarázta a minisztériumi sajtóosztály.
*Csak a letelepedők okmányait vonják be*

Március elseje előtt, tehát amíg még létezett a bejelentési kötelezettség, a három hónapnál hosszabb időre külföldre utazó magyaroknak két törvényes választásuk volt. Ha a külföldi életet átmenetinek szánták, akkor be kellett jelenteniük ezt három hónapnál hosszabb, ideiglenes külföldi tartózkodásként. Ha véglegesnek tekintették a külföldre költözésüket, akkor külföldi letelepedést kellett bejelenteniük. Ez utóbbi már komoly következményekkel jár: a külföldön letelepedő magyarok elveszítik személyigazolványukat, azt ilyenkor bevonják. Régóta ez a törvény, és ezen a szabályon a friss módosítás sem változtatott. Igaz, a külföldi magyarok facebookos reakciók alapján a betartása azért távolról sem magától értetődő. "Van olyan magyar állampolgár, aki ha külföldön dolgozik, leadta a magyar okmányait? Szerintem hülye lenne" - írta valaki.




Fotó: Máthé Zoltán​
A csak átmenetileg kiköltözőket viszont ez a dolog egyáltalán nem érinti. Az, hogy többé nem kell bejelenteni az ideiglenes külföldi tartózkodást, nem jelenti azt, hogy ne lehetne többé ideiglenesen külföldön tartózkodni. Erre, írja a sajtóosztály, "a továbbiakban is (magyar okmányai és lakóhelye fenntartásával) bárkinek lehetősége van, akár 3 hónap alatti, akár ennél jóval hosszabb időtartamban". A feltételek is maradtak a régiek: azok, akik csak ideiglesenen élnek külföldön, megtarthatták és továbbra is megtarthatják a személyi igazolványukat. Ez sem változott. Tehát lényegében az, hogy valaki megtarthatja-e a személyijét vagy sem, azon múlik, hogy ő maga milyennek tekinti a külföldre távozását: ideiglenesnek vagy véglegesnek.
*Mit csináljanak a személyivel a letelepedők?*

"A külföldi letelepedés az ország végleges elhagyásáról szóló felelős döntés, amely természetesen jogkövetkezményekkel jár az érintett részére. Ezek része a személyazonosító igazolványra való jogosultság megszűnése is" – fogalmazott a KIM. Ilyenkor a meglévő, régi igazolvány érvénytelenné válik, az okmányt a polgár köteles leadni. Ezt megteheti személyesen, meghatalmazott útján, de akár postán is, belföldön a járási hivatalnál, külföldön a külképviseleten, közölte a minisztérium.
Arra is felhívta a figyelmet, hogy az érvénytelenné vált személyi hivatalos okmányként, személyazonosításra nem használható, hivatalos eljárásokban azzal az érintett magát nem igazolhatja, és "az érvénytelen személyi igazolvány csalárd felhasználását a törvény szigorúan bünteti".
A külföldön letelepedett magyarok például útlevéllel igazolhatják magukat. Útlevél kiállítását a külképviseleten ugyanolyan feltételekkel kezdeményezhetik, mint a Magyarországon élő magyar állampolgárok. Szerezhetnek személyazonosításra és utazásra jogosító okmányt abban a külföldi országban is, ahová letelepedtek. Előállhat olyan helyzet, hogy valaki útlevél nélkül, személyivel utazik külföldre, ott letelepedik, és ha utazni akar még valaha, kintről kénytelen elindítani az útlevél-igénylési folyamatot, mert a személyijét bevonják.
*Mi lesz a választójoggal?*

Aki végleg külföldre költözött, letelepedett, az magyarországi lakcímmel nem rendelkezőnek minősül. Ők nem szavazhatnak az önkormányzati, a nemzetiségi és az európai parlamenti választásokon, mert ezeken a választójogosultság a magyarországi lakcímhez kötődik. Egyelőre még ehhez kötődik a választójogosultság az országgyűlési választásokon is és az országos népszavazásokon is, de ez nemsokára megváltozik. A 2014-es általános országgyűlési választáson már szavazhatnak majd a magyarországi lakcímmel nem rendelkező magyar állampolgárok is, levélben, és csak az országos listára: egyéni választókerületi jelöltre nem.
Akik csak ideiglenesen élnek külföldön, azoknak nemcsak a személyijük, hanem a magyarországi lakóhelyük is megmarad, tehát ugyanúgy szavazhatnak minden választáson, mint az itthon élők.


----------



## Melitta (2013 Április 12)

*Norvegia*

[h=2]Ilyen az élet Norvégiában - egy pszichológus írása[/h]

*Alig több mint egy éve élek Norvégiában, ahová az akkor közel tizennyolc éves fiammal jöttünk ki. Egy nagy kórház pszichiátriai ambulanciáján pszichológusként dolgozom. Még nem olyan régen lakom itt, és maga az ország óriási, így nehéz elkülöníteni, hogy mi az, ami helyi sajátosság, és mi az, ami általános tendenciának vagy jelenségnek mondható. És még az sem biztos, hogy sokkal hidegebb van, mint Magyarországon! Szirmay Ágnes beszámolója.*


Szeretnék azonnal egy tévhitet eloszlatni. Norvégia igen nagy, ezért sokan, akik azt hiszik, hogy itt mindig hideg és sötét van, nagyon meglepődnének, ha idelátogatnának. Ez az ország 2518 km hosszú, és ha a déli csücskénél, ahol mi élünk, lehajtanánk a térképen, akkor a „teteje” egészen Olaszország közepéig érne! Területére ezért aztán sokféle éghajlat jellemző, és ezeket nem csupán a földrajzi hosszúsági fokuk szerinti elhelyezkedésük határozza meg. Itt, a déli országrészben például a Golf-áramlatnak köszönhetően langyosabb a tél, mint Magyarországon.
Bergennek is enyhe a zimankós évszaka, ám a nyara hűvösebb, és majdnem mindennap esik az eső. Oslóban hidegebb a tél, az ország déli, de hegyes területein pedig sokkal zordabb idő van – és még hosszan sorolhatnám. Itt délen nincs állandó sötétség, ahogyan azt minden ismerősöm hiszi, és nyáron sokat és jó melegen süt a nap. Akár éjjel ¼ 12-ig is világos van, de még a nyár végén is később sötétedik, mint Magyarországon. A Nap ilyenkor is csak úgy 9 körül nyugszik, a tél két legsötétebb hónapjában, decemberben és januárban viszont a délután már 4-5 órakor estébe fordul – de ez az otthoniaknak is ismerősen hangzik. Ami talán furcsa lehet az idelátogatónak, hogy ebben az időszakban reggel később kel fel a nap, és a legsötétebb hetekben csak úgy 9 óra felé lesz teljesen világos.

*Miért éppen Norvégia?*
Ami engem idevonzott, és amiben nem is csalódtam, az a norvég emberek pozitív gondolkodása, a fejlődésre és fejlesztésre való igényük, az őszinteségük, az itt tapasztalható átláthatóság, és nem utolsósorban a tudás megbecsülése. A norvég kultúrától szerencsére nagyon távol áll az a fajta autoriter és a másik embert kontrollálni szándékozó magatartás, ami több más, európai országot jellemez. Itt tiszteletben tartják egymás „határait”, és senkiben fel sem vetődik, hogy valaki jobban tudja a másiknál, hogy neki magának mire van szüksége. Nem beszélnek bele egymás dolgaiba, és kéretlenül még véletlenül sem mondanak véleményt. Az emberek beszédstílusa egyenes, és ettől nagyon kellemes és könnyű. Nincsenek lappangó, ki nem mondott, és aztán hirtelen, furcsán felbukkanó, zavarba ejtő helyzetek.
A norvégok szakmai kérdésekben elfogadják és tisztelik egymást. Úgy gondolják, és ezt a tapasztalataik is alátámasztják, hogy aki egy bizonyos területen dolgozik, az megfelelő képesítést szerzett, és birtokában van a feladat elvégzéséhez szükséges tudásnak. Azt hogy a munkájukban mennyire elkötelezettek, én leginkább az egészségügyi és a más, általam igénybe vett, egyébként magas színvonalú szolgáltatásokon keresztül érzékeltem. Nagyon kellemes például, hogy nem kérdőjelezik meg folyton azt, amit a másik mond. Ha valami nem működik megfelelően, vagy bármi gond van vele, és az ember visszaviszi az üzletbe, akkor azon gondolkodnak, hogy miként lehetne a hibát orvosolni, nem pedig azt keresik, hogy kit lehetne hibáztatni. Az meg még fel sem vetődik bennük, hogy talán a vevő rontotta el, mert nem hozzáértő módon használta az adott terméket.
További jó tapasztalatom az, hogy ebben az országban egyértelműek a felelősségi körök, a folyamatok pedig jól átláthatók: a pénz útjától kezdve például az egészségügyön belül a páciensek történetéig. Mindent rögzítenek, és nem félnek. Nem félnek attól, hogy valamit nem lehet elmondani, mert annak negatív következményei lehetnek...
Szintén nagyon fontos eleme a humánkultúrának az egyenjogúság – nincsen kivételezés! Ha tehát valami jár, akkor az mindenkinek jár (minden kisgyerekesnek, minden dolgozónak stb.), és elő nem fordulhat, hogy szubjektív vagy baráti alapon dőljenek el a dolgok.
Nemrég olvastam egy újságcikkben, hogy Norvégia azok közé az országok közé tartozik, ahol majdnem minden pénzügyi tranzakció bankkártyával történik (vagy banki átutalással). A lottószelvényt is úgynevezett Lottó-kártyával lehet megvenni, ami olyan, mint egy bankkártya. Ezért ha valaki nyer, akkor a nyeremény – mint bevételi forrás – egyértelműen követhető.
Az állam politikájában meghatározó szerepet kap a családok és a gyermekvállalás támogatása, és ennek köszönhetően. egyre több gyerek születik. Norvégiában igen gyakori a 3-4 gyerekes család, mert ugyan nem mindenki gazdag, de a létbiztonság mindenkinek megadatik. Ki tudják fizetni a számlájukat, házat tudnak venni, részletre, amit aztán fizetni is képesek. Az oktatás ingyenes, beleértve az egyetemi tanulmányokat is. Ha egy norvég fiatal mégis inkább külföldön kíván továbbtanulni, úgy diákhitelt kap, amit akkor kezd el törleszteni, amikor munkába áll. És ezzel még nem is merül ki a segítségnyújtás sora, hiszen a kisgyerekes családok a gyerekek 18 éves koráig sokféle és komoly támogatást kapnak.
A már említett fejlődés iránti igény a munkahelyeken is tapasztalható, mert akik szeretnék képezni magukat, azoknak anyagi támogatást nyújtanak a továbbtanulásukhoz, méghozzá nem is akármilyen mértékben – a szakirányú továbbtanulás összes költségét (tanfolyam díja, szállás, utazás) kifizetik!
Ha valaki turistaként érkezik ebbe az országba, más európai államokéhoz képest magasnak tarthatja az itteni árakat, de aki itt keresi meg a rávalót, annak ez megfizethető. Az üzletekben kapható áruk általában nagyon jó minőségűek, ahogyan a szolgáltatások is, mert ha valaki nem végez jó munkát, akkor annak elterjed a híre, és nem kap több megrendelést.
A norvégok szeretik a szépet, értékelik a művészeteket és a tudást, még ha náluk nincs is meg az a sokszínűség, mint amilyen például a budapesti színházi vagy művészeti életre jellemző. Viszont nagyon sok jó skandináv film készül, amit sajnos Magyarországon nem igazán mutatnak be. A norvég konyha sem olyan változatos, mint a magyar vagy a francia, de igazán örülnek neki, és jó néven veszik, ha valahol módjukban áll valami újféle és finom ételt megkóstolni.
Mint a fentiekből kiderül, a kulturális élet talán nem annyira pezsgő, mint amit egy magyar ember otthon megszokott, ám a természet lenyűgöző, és egyszerűen leírhatatlanul gyönyörű! Nemcsak helyenként, hanem mindenhol – itt délen például egymást érik a fjordok, a tavak, a patakok, a hegyek és a vízesések. Ez az, amit feltétlenül érdemes legalább egyszer megnézni!
*Tanulj norvégul!*

Ha Norvégiában szeretnél élni, akkor jó, ha tudod, hogy bevándorlóként sok gondot okoz a sokféle nyelvjárás, az ún. „dialekt”. Ezek különféle kiejtést és különféle szavakat is jelentenek. Itt, ahol én dolgozom, nagyjából annyiféle nyelvjárással találkozom, ahány helység van körülöttünk. Egyikük-másikuk könnyen érthető, a többi nagyon nehezen, mert alig ejtik ki bennük a hangokat, de Bergenben és Oslóban egy „magyar fül” számára is érthetően beszélnek. Maga a norvég nyelv amúgy nem nehéz, kifejezetten könnyen tanulható. Egyszerű a nyelvtana, és mivel indogermán nyelv, aki már tud angolul vagy németül, annak nincsen nehéz dolga. Az országnak egyébként két hivatalos nyelve van – a bokmål és a nynorsk (ejtsd: bukmól és nünosk) –, az egyiket viszont csak az országnak körülbelül a 10%-ában beszélik. A nyelvtanuláshoz még azt is hozzátenném, hogy amikor az ember itt él, egy kis idő elteltével megérti a svédet és a dánt is.
Nem árt tudni, hogy a norvégok a többi európai országhoz képest jobban elvárják, hogy a munkavállalók beszéljenek a nyelvükön, és az esetek többségében nem is hajlandók angolul beszélni. Ha tehát valaki ide szeretne jönni dolgozni, akkor feltétlenül mielőbb lásson neki a nyelv elsajátításának. Én is ezt tettem, és majdnem két évig tanultam, mielőtt állást kaptam (amikor már egy interjún tudtam norvégül (is) beszélni). 

*Előbb a munka, utána az utazás*

Munka nélkül nehéz itt létezni, mivel ahhoz nagyon magasak az árak, hogy valaki „csak úgy ellegyen”, amíg el nem tud helyezkedni, arról nem is beszélve, hogy állás nélkül hivatalosan csak három hónapig lehet itt tartózkodni. Sokféle állásportál létezik, ilyenek például a www.monstre.no, a www.jobb.no, a www.careerjet.no vagy a www.finn.no.
Minden betöltetlen állás megtalálható az interneten, az összes üres pozíciót meghirdetik, és ezeket valóban meg is lehet pályázni, elektronikus úton. Valamennyi állásról – vagy bármiről, ami az országgal kapcsolatos – szívesen adnak pontos felvilágosítást a különböző hivatalokban. A szükséges információkat a megfelelő hivataloknál, úgymond „első kézből” érdemes beszerezni, mert egyébként az itt élő magyarok nagyon sok torz információt keringtetnek.
Norvégia ugyan nem tagja az Európai Uniónak, ám a szabályzatokat és a diplomák elfogadását harmonizálták az EU-val, és ha valakinek van állása, akkor automatikusan meghatározatlan idejű letelepedési és munkavállalási engedélyt kap. A fizetésnek körülbelül a 36%-a az adó, és 2%-a az egészségügyi biztosítás (tb).
Az állások fél év próbaidő után válnak határozatlan idejűvé, illetve vannak állandó és helyettesítő állások – a külföldiek majdnem mindig az állandó, úgynevezett fast stillingeket pályázzák meg.

*Kinek ajánlom?
*
Norvégia még mindig nagy munkaerő-felvevő piacnak számít, ezért aztán nagyon sok szakmával el lehet itt helyezkedni, és mindenféle munkát nagyon jól meg is fizetnek. Ma az ötmillió lakosú országnak hozzávetőlegesen a 10%-a bevándorló. A növekvő bevándorlási hullámot jelzi az is, hogy még akár egy éve is – amikor én érkeztem – sokkal gyorsabban tudtam elintézni az itteni hivatalos ügyeket (pár nap alatt), mint ahogy a most ideérkezők tudják.
Nehéz megmondani, hogy kinek érdemes Norvégiába jönnie, szemben mondjuk más országokkal. Először talán vegyük sorba azokat az érveket, amik pozitív irányba billentik a képzeletbeli mérleget! Itt egy bevándorló külföldi ugyanolyan fizetést kap, mint egy norvég. Azonnal normális és jó színvonalú egzisztenciával lehet létezni. Az emberek végtelenül segítőkészek, és ha valakinek konkrét és teljesíthető kérése van, akkor abban egészen biztosan segítenek. Norvégiában nagy a létbiztonság, és ennek köszönhetően az itt élőknek és az egész államnak van jövőképe. Aki olyan munkát talál, amit igazán szeret, és élvezni tudja mindazokat az adottságokat, amiket leírtam, az akár már csomagolhat is!
És mi kerül a negatívumokat rejtő serpenyőbe? Aki nem bírja ki a nagyvárosi nyüzsgés nélkül, az valószínűleg nem érzi majd itt jól magát. Norvégiában még a nagyobb városok sem olyan „igazi” nagyvárosok, mint mondjuk Párizs, London vagy New York.
De hogy ez utóbbi hátrányt kiegyenlítsem, azt is tudni kell, hogy az itt élők egy átlagos állásból vidáman utazgathatnak, akár hétvégekre is – ahogyan azt sokan meg is teszik!
*A szerzőről*
Szirmay Ágnes 1987-ben végzett a budapesti Eötvös Loránd Tudományegyetem pszichológia szakán. 1994-ben szerezte meg a felnőtt klinikai szakpszichológusi diplomát. A klinikai pszichológia területén a pszichoanalízis, a pszicho-dráma és a Leuner-féle imaginatív terápiás módszerekben szerzett úgynevezett módszer-specifikus képesítést. A későbbiekben vállalati területen is dolgozott: többek között a munkaerő-kiválasztás, a szervezetfejlesztés, a vállalati kompetenciamodellek kialakítása, a vezetői coaching, a vezetői fejlesztési tervek kialakítása tartoztak a feladatai közé. A Corvinus Egyetemen a posztgraduális HR-képzés keretében pszichológiát oktatott, jelenleg pedig családjával Dél-Norvégiában él, ahol felnőtt klinikai szakpszichológusként dolgozik.


----------



## Melitta (2013 Április 20)

*Miért (ne) gyere Londonba?*


Sokan sokszor hajlamosak csak a sikertörténeteket meghallani a külföldi munkavállalás kapcsán, pedig jócskán akadnak árnyoldalak is. A mai posztból kiderül, a londoni munkavállalás is jócskán szolgálhat nehéz pillanatokkal, legyen szó a munkáról, a magánéletről (bérelt szobában lakni, összezárva másokkal) és még sorolhatnánk. De nem én sorolom, hanem Rita.


2012. november - A döntés


Menni, vagy maradni? Itt vagyok, ennyi idősen. Két gyerekkel, albérletben. A fizetésemből (ha "semmire" nem költök) épp hogy hónapról hónapra kijövök. Van egy lehetőség, amit mostanában elég sokan kihasználnak. Külföldre menni, dolgozni,és „jobban élni".


Gondolkozni, mérlegelni, dönteni. Van egy hónapom az indulásig. Mindenkivel (aki számít) megbeszélni. Tanácsokat, érveket hallgatni. Gyerekekkel egyeztetni. Ők jó ötletnek tartják, látnak benne fantáziát. Bár nagyobbik gyermekem csak később tudna kijönni, iskola miatt. Ez lenne a legnagyobb érv a maradásra, de ő az, aki a legjobban bíztat. Párom egy hónapja kiment. Ismerős hívta – „Gyere, minden szép és jó, stb. otthon nincs jövő!".


Ügyintézés


Felmondás a munkahelyen. Útlevél lejárt, megcsináltatni.


Repülőjegy: - oda-vissza? Nem, köszönöm. Csak oda.


Ez tudatosította bennünk a legjobban, hogy tényleg megyünk. Nem tudtam, mi lesz, hogy lesz, csak azt, hogy ha kihagyom a lehetőséget, akkor életem végéig azon fogok gondolkozni, hogy mi lett volna, ha...


2012. december – Indulás


Nem tudtunk annyi mindent összecsomagolni, mint amire szükségünk lett volna. De már ez sem számított. Repülőtér, búcsúzkodás, sírás - amit nem tudtunk abbahagyni. Mindenki, aki a repülőt várta, nevetve, beszélgetve, örömmel, mi pedig szomorúan, gyermekemmel egymáshoz is alig szólva ültünk, és fogalmunk sem volt, hogy mi következik.


London


Megérkeztünk. Az egyetlen, aminek örülni tudtam, hogy ott várt ránk, és láttam az Ő örömét. A lányom, aki otthon ezeket mondta: „Elegem van, hogy nem tudunk semmit megvenni, nem tudunk sehová elmenni, én menni akarok, mert ez itt már nagyon rossz" - magába fordult, pedig még alig voltunk itt egy hete.


Londonban a legtöbb házat (mind egyforma) bérlik. Egy házban van 4-6 szoba, és a szobák vannak kiadva 1-2-3 személynek. Közös konyha, fürdő. Ez annyiba kerül, mint otthon az én albérletem, ami 3 szobás. Egy szoba!!!


Párom dolgozott, mi elmentünk iskolába beiratkozni, de angolul nem beszéltünk, ezért mindig kellett valaki, akit beszél, és ismered, és megkéred
elmenne-e veled, tudna-e segíteni, ráér-e, stb. Kérni! Amit otthon is mindig próbáltam elkerülni, nem tudtam, nem is akartam, nem szerettem. Most megtanultam.


Nem mindenki segítőkész, de szerencsére vannak emberek, akiket sokszor kérni se kell. Bár minden magyar azt mondja, csak a magyarokkal vigyázz! És tényleg! Nem tudom miért, de minden más nemzetiségű ember segíti egymást, a magyarok pedig irigyek, kihasználják a másikat, mintha ők valami más fajba (magasabb?) tartoznának. A kivételnek (azon kevésnek) tisztelet!


Miért indulsz útnak nyelvtudás nélkül?


Mert számtalan ember indult már útnak úgy, hogy nem beszélte a nyelvet. Otthon sem mindenkinek van lehetősége nyelvet tanulni, amit meg magadtól megpróbálsz, az itt édes kevés.


Itt pedig rákényszerít a helyzet, hogy tanuld, megértsd, csak olyan környezetben kell lenned. De a legjobban azt bírom, amikor itt van valaki, aki kijött minden angoltudás nélkül, és játssza az eszét: „Hogy is mondják magyarul?" vagy: „Jaj, hát nyelvtudás nélkül nektek nagyon nehéz lesz!" Aha, igen, de mi tisztában vagyunk ezzel, te pedig állj fel egy székre, mert akkor még magasabbról nézhetsz le ránk! Pff...


Iskola


Itt nem erőltetik meg magukat a gyerekek a tanulással. Semmi sincs ráerőltetve, egy felvételi lapot kellett kitölteni (16 éves), ami a következőkből állt - matek: mennyi 50+40? informatika: tud-e e-mailt küldeni és internetezni, és egy alapvető angol kérdőív.


Egy héten 3 nap kell menni, de legalább az angolból valami ragad rá, és vele egykorúakkal van. Ha más nem is, de az iskola, azt hiszem, tetszik neki. Az első nap nagyon láttam rajta, hogy félt. Idegen országban, elmenni busszal, nehogy leszállj rossz helyen, mert meg sem tudod kérdezni, hogy merre tovább, bemenni az iskolába, mindenki más nyelven beszél, beilleszkedni, megszokni, hazatalálni. Az osztályban minden országból érkező tanulók vannak. Spanyolok, arabok, albánok, franciák, portugálok...


Van munka


Ha nem beszélsz angolul (és sokszor ha beszélsz is) akkor először szállodában van munka. Én azt hittem, hogy az én otthoni munkámnál nincs nehezebb, de tévedtem. Ekkora felhajtást csinálni egy szobatakarításból, elképesztő.


A takarító cég román. A főnök román. A legtöbb lány román. Amikor odamentem, ketten voltunk magyarok. Románul beszéltek, (persze nekem épp mindegy volt, úgyis csak magyarul tudtam, de ha akartam volna se tudtam volna megtanulni angolul, mert nem hallottam angol nyelvet).


Három nap training, utána egyedül csinálod. Megkapod reggel a listát, fel vannak írva a szobaszámok, mellé, hogy melyik az üres, melyik, amiben vannak. Kapsz például 10 üres, és 5 lakott szobát. Egy szobát elvileg 20 perc alatt kellene megcsinálni, mert akkor se végeznél időben (ugyanis csak 4 órában vagy bejelentve).


De nem hagyják, hogy megcsináld. Ahogy csinálod, úgy mennek utánad, és ellenőrzik. Visszahívnak mindenért. Talált egy porszemet! Kíváncsi lennék, hogy milyen körülmények között nőtt fel ez az alig 20 éves kislány, aki teljesen idegbajos lesz, ha meglát egy mikroszkóppal is alig észrevehető pontot a szőnyegen.


Nagyon megjátsszák magukat, miért viselkednek ilyen ellenségesen a magyarokkal a románok? Ráadásul egyikőnk sincs otthon. Megcsinálsz minden, de lekezelőek, lenézőek, nem vesznek emberszámba. Az egyetlen, ami reményt adott a reggeli munkához, hogy vajon mit találok majd egy-egy szobában.


Legtöbbször semmit, mert aki ellenőrzi a szobákat, bemegy előtted, és ha mégis hagytak ott neked pár fontot, az már nem a tiéd lesz. Három hónap alatt kb. 8 fontot találtam eddig. De nagyon tudtam örülni egy csokinak is, vagy egy fánknak, ha ottmaradt. Amit szintén nem tudtam volna elképzelni magamról, hogy más otthagyott dolgának örülök: egy-egy tusfürdő, stb.


A „troli"


Így hívják azt a kocsit, amit reggel megpakolva kitolsz a helyéről. Ezen vannak ágyneműk, poharak, szennyestartó, törölköző, kávé, tea, tusfürdő, minden, még rádobsz egy porszívót, és nyögve kitolod a folyosóra, a lifthez, és mész az emeletedre.


A legjobb, ha a listádon mondjuk 3 emeleten is vannak szobáid. Ez már egy jó kis erőpróba. Mindenkinek saját trolija van, és ezt annyira becsben tartják, hogy hozzá nem érhetsz a máséhoz, mintha ez lenne nekik az életben a legfontosabb dolog.


Teljesen fanatikusak, mintha az élete múlna rajta, hogy egy pohárral kevesebb jutott neki. Nevetséges, csak az a baj, hogy még elmondani sem tudod nekik, hogy mennyire idióták.


Szoba porszemmentesre, fürdőszoba vízcseppmentesre, nehogy infarktust kapjon a supervisor - így hívják azt, aki ellenőrzi a szobákat. Csak azt tudnám például az ágyat is miért kell ráncmentesen megcsinálni, amikor bemegy, és szétszedi, valamit keresve rajta, hogy hátha rosszul csináltad, hátha talál valami kis foltot, szakadást, stb.


Az első 3 nap megvolt, a következő 3 napban nem éreztem a kezemet, a lábamat, izomlázam volt mindenhol, fájt mindenem. Volt, hogy sírva csináltam meg a szobát, már annyira nem bírtam.


8-ra kellett menni, fél 7-kor indultam, a buszmegállóig egy fél órát mentem gyalog, ráadásul esett, fújt, és nagyon hideg volt. Az utcákon rókák szaladgáltak, egyórás út busszal. Ha végeztél, akkor meg kellett várni, hogy minden szobádat megnézzék, megpakolni a trolit, és még sok mindent kitaláltak, hogy nehogy el tudj jönni hamar.


Mert elvileg, ha végeztél – bármikor - mehetsz haza. Elvileg. Ők órabérben vannak, 9-5-ig, ezért ráérnek. Csakhogy ők jóval többet kapnak érte, mint te!


Fizetés


Egy szobára 2 fontot fizetnek. Kéthetente van fizetés. (Nem minden szállodában van így, de ez pont ilyen.) Amikor megkaptam az elsőt, még örültem is, hogy de jó, aztán egyre inkább elment a kedvem tőle, mert nem volt arányban a munkával, sőt semmivel sem, mert 2 hétre 220 font, az nagyon kevés, hozzáteszem, hogy a szoba ahol lakunk, egy hétre 145 font.


A párom 300-at kapott egy hétre. Ez így jó is lett volna, de az utolsó hetét nem fizették ki, mert a magyar vállalkozó azt mondta, most nincs pénze, és nem fizetett senkinek. Keresett új embereket, akikkel ezt újból meg tudja majd csinálni. És él, mint hal a vízben. De kihez menjél, kinek panaszkodj, amikor még el sem tudod mondani, hogy mi bajod van?


Szóval a pénz kevés, és még nekem haza is kell küldenem az albérletre.


Kéthetente 220 font. Adóba levontak 50-70 fontot. Ha dolgozol, akkor 1 évig nem vonnak adót. De arra, hogy milyen adósávba tesznek, neked kell odafigyelned. Hát nekem ez is összejött. Kérelmet írni, ügynökségnek telefonálni (megkérni valakit), papírokat kitölteni, beadni, várni, 3 hónap után rendeződött.


Na, végre egy megoldott dolog.


Oszd be a pénzed!


Mivel egy fizetés van jelenleg, akárhogy osztom, nem jön ki belőle semmi. Egy hétre 145 font a szoba. A bérlet, hogy el tudj menni dolgozni, oda-vissza 3 font. Ha 5 napot megyek egy héten az 15 font.


Ez 160 font egy hétre kaja nélkül. De mivel 2 hetente van fizetés, és a szobát ki kell fizetni a következő héten is, amikor nincs fizetés, akkor már ki se jön belőle. Így most pont 2 héttel vagyunk elmaradva. Az ügynökség nem tudom, meddig nézi el. De most mit tehetnének?


A gyereknek ingyenes bérlete van, mert aki iskolába jár, az kap. Ez nagy segítség, nem úgy, mint otthon.


Munkakeresés


Önéletrajz, ígérgetések, telefonálások, segítségkérés, e-mailek, amikre soha nem válaszol senki, utazni a munkaközvetítőhöz, ami sokszor kidobott pénz, és ha nincs pénzed, akkor ez is sokat számít.


A legjobb, ha ide is elkísér valaki, aki tökéletesen beszél, és nem kell kézzel-lábbal megértetned magad. Bár megtanulsz pár mondatot, hogy mit akarsz, miért jöttél, de a választ már nem biztos, hogy megérted.


Várakozás


Most nagyon nehéz, januárban kevés a munka - mondják a több hónapja itt lévők. Majd februárban. Semmi. Márciusra beindul. Semmi, a hóesésen kívül... és már április van.


Költözés


Nem biztos, hogy elsőre megtalálod a neked megfelelő lakást (lakókkal együtt), ezért itt gyakoriak a költözések. Mi is így jártunk, nem éreztük jól magunkat. Megvolt az időpont, hogy mikor költözünk, megvolt a másik hely, de az utolsó nap visszamondták. Nekünk meg már el kellett jönni, jött más helyettünk. Azt sem tudtuk, hogy hol fogunk este aludni. A barátnőm, aki a munkát szerezte nekem, aki azóta is sokat segít, mondta, hogy aludjunk náluk, van egy üres szoba, (persze ha ezt az ügynökség megtudja, az gáz), úgyhogy 3 éjszakát is ott töltöttünk, mire költözni tudtunk.


Volt egy tescós bevásárlókocsi, telepakoltuk a bőröndökkel, a cuccainkkal, és áttoltuk 3 utcával arrébb. Hol csináltam volna meg én ezt azelőtt, otthon eszembe sem jutott volna ilyen. De miért is? Mert szerencsére soha nem kerültem ilyen helyzetbe.


De itt senkinek sem volt feltűnő, nem bámultak meg, nem érdekelt senkit, hogy az esőben egy full-ra telepakolt bevásárlókocsival közlekedsz az utcán. De itt szerencsére a társaság nagy része jó, nincs semmi gond, és segítőkészek mindenben.


Persze az alkalmazkodást is meg kell szokni, elvégre 11-en lakunk egy házban. Volt, hogy sírva ébredtem fel, mert azt álmodtam, hogy otthon vagyok, felkelek a saját ágyamból, kimegyek a saját konyhámba, lefőzöm a kávét, leülök, elszívok egy cigit, ülve a konyhában a kávé mellett, és nem foglalt a fürdő, amikor be akarok menni.


Beszélgetések


Otthon mindenkitől csak azt lehetett hallani, hogy Londonban van, milyen jól keres, milyen jól él, vagy éppen csak hazajött és otthon játszotta meg magát?
Nem tudom. De érdekes itt már mindenki azt meséli, hogy az eleje nagyon nehéz volt, miken mentek keresztül, hogy nem volt pénzük, munkájuk, ennivalójuk, de kialakult lassan az élete mindenkinek. Persze aki ezt kibírja, és nem megy haza egy-két hónap múlva feladva azt, amiért ide jött.


Bár a beszélgetésekből kiderült, nem mindenki, de sokan sokkal rosszabbul éltek otthon, mint ahogy én, és azért döntöttek amellett, hogy itt kezdenek új életet. Én pedig azt hittem otthon, hogy nagyon rossz egyik hónapról a másikra alig megélni, amikor van, aki egyik napról a másikra alig él meg. Csak otthon erről nem nagyon beszélnek, mint ahogy én sem, csak egyvalakinek, mert egyvalakinek muszáj.


Segélyek


Mivel már itt vagyok egy ideje, be lehet adni a kérelmeket a segélyekre. De természetesen ezt sem tudom egyedül elintézni, hivatalba menni, azt sem tudom
hol van, nyomtatványt kérni, kitölteni, minimum 10 oldal, visszavinni, beadni, ha még kérdeznek valamit válaszolni, szóval mindig kell valaki, aki segít.


Ha beszélsz angolul, akkor is kell, hogy tudd hová kell menni, mi az, amit lehet kérni, milyen lehetőségek vannak. Annyival könnyebb, hogy nem kell másnak beszélnie helyetted.


Sikerült beadni a papírokat, már csak a várakozás van, mert az egyik 6 hét, a másik 10, mire lesz belőle valami - ha lesz, és nem utasítanak el. De az esélyt megadtad magadnak.


Ételek


Semmi nem olyan, mint otthon. Főzöl egy levest, ugyanúgy csinálod, mint otthon, de más lesz az íze. Minden más, még a krumpli is. Van a közelben egy magyar bolt, bementem, jó volt látni a magyar dolgokat, amit otthon látsz, és megveszel, ha bemész a boltba. De itt háromszoros áron kapod meg. Ha ez kell, itt van, csak tudd kifizetni. Túró Rudi!!! Otthon, ha nem is napi szinten, de egy héten 3x biztos ettem. Barátnőm vett egyet nekem, hát olyan élvezettel már rég ettem meg valamit. A boltban leginkább fagyasztott és készétel kapható. Nem is tudják mi a jó!!!


A magyar konyha pótolhatatlan!!! - és ezt sem értékeltem otthon, mert természetes volt.


Kegyes hazugságok


Skype, esti beszélgetések az otthoniakkal. Jól vagyunk, minden rendben, persze kicsit nehéz, de jó lesz az! Happy life is waiting - hisz ezért jöttünk. Közben nehogy elsírd magad, hogy mennyire hiányoznak, mennyire unod már, mennyire rossz minden, mennyi mindent ki kell bírnod, amikor otthon volt egy életed, egy megszokott életed, de te jobbat, többet akartál, és most itt ülsz, több ezer km-re
az OTTHONODTÓL, és úgy érzed, ez a város nem fogad be téged, nem vagy idevaló, nem vagy itt "senki".


Persze mindig kell egy barát, aki mindent tud rólad, meghallgat, biztat, kihúz a depiből, akivel őszinte lehetsz, és akinek elmondhatod, hogy valójában milyen rosszul is érzed magad.


Hiányérzet


Minden hiányzik. Legfőképpen a másik gyerekem, aki már felnőtt, de nekem mindig a kicsi gyerekem lesz. A szüleim, nagyi, az öcsémék, a barátnőm, a kutyám, és minden. Helyek, épületek, és még az a nagy sárga busz is.


Piros busz


Eleinte még élveztem is, piros emeletes busz, de jóóó! Hát most már nem tetszik, mert reggel jön és menni kell arra a szörnyű helyre, és csinálni kell a nemszeretem munkát. De még ha megérné!


A buszozás egy-másfél óra, és ez is eleinte még érdekes volt, figyelni az embereket. Mindenki kezében ott a telefon, ha zenét hallgat, mozog rá, a másik olvas, egyes nők előveszik a kis sminkes táskát, és a reggeli sminket elkészítik, mire leszállnak. Krémezés, púder, szempillafestés, rúzs, elpakol, leszáll. De nem úgy, ahogy otthon leszállnak, mert ha te le akarsz otthon szállni, jelzel, és a lehető legközelebb próbálsz állni az ajtóhoz.


Itt nem. Jelez, ül tovább, ha megállt a busz, akkor áll fel, és az emeletről is akkor sétálnak lefelé. Nyugodtan, nem kapkodva.


A város


Szürke. A régi épületek szépek. Olyan színtelen minden. Semmi extra. A belváros szép, bár nagyon zsúfolt.


Lehet, hogy ez is csak az én véleményem, de igénytelen minden(ki). Otthon egy irodaházba bemész, ízlésesen, otthonosan berendezve, szép környezetben dolgoznak. Itt minden függöny nélküli, belátni mindenhová, egy iroda asztalok és dobozok tömkelege.


Emberek


Mindenféle. Fekete, fehér, minden országból vegyesen. Már sokat hallottuk, hogy a magyar nők a legszebbek, de tényleg. Otthon végigsétálsz a városon, és szebbnél szebb lányokat, nőket látsz, még női szemmel is. Itt???


Meg az öltözködés. Jó, mert itt semmi sem számít, mindenféle színű haj, és össze nem illő ruházat. Télen a legnagyobb hidegben is a lányok kis topánkában szaladgáltak, vékonyan felöltözve. Harisnya nélkül.


Divatos szövetkabát, szoknya edzőcipő. (Ez állítólag azért van, mert az elegáns cipője a munkahelyen van, és ott átveszi). Mégis, azt gondolnád, hogy London, divat, stb. Otthon elegánsabban, ízlésesebben öltözködnek.


Közösségi oldalon egy kérdésre a válaszok


Ti mit tanácsolnátok azoknak, akik most készülnek Angliába?


"Nyelvtudás, egy hónapra elegendő pénz (lakás, stb), ambíció! A magyarokat sajnos tényleg kerüljétek!"


"Én azt tanácsolom, ne ide jöjjenek! Minél délebbre!"


"Én is laktam olyan utcában, ahol lelőttek egy embert Tottenhamben... ettől függetlenül nem féltem soha. Éjszakánként bandák mellett mentem haza a munkából, mégsem féltem, sosem bántottak... csak magyarok."


"Sziasztok! Elolvastam az összes hozzászólást! Szomorú vagyok, mert azt hallom, látom, és írjak a MAGYAR EMBEREK, hogy a magyarokban nem lehet megbízni!!! Miért van ez így??? Irigyek???"


" Majdnem 20 éve kint élek, de most se érzem magam otthon! Én túlságosan ide vagyok mar kötve, de ha eszes vagy, ki sem jössz, úgy könnyebb! Ha mégis felbátorkodsz, találj legalább 15 munkahelyet előbb, hol neten lebeszélsz interjút, hátha az egyik bejönne, de emlékezz arra, elsőként a nap végén mindig csak magadra számíthatsz..."


Van munka!


Végre találtunk munkát a páromnak. Építkezésen, festeni kell. Napi 50 fontot fizetnek. Több mint a semmi. Öt és fél napot kell menni. Vasárnap szabad. Most keveset találkozunk, mert én meg majdnem minden vasárnap dolgozom.


Kezdek azon gondolkozni, hogy otthon mihez lehetne kezdeni. Nem nagyon van ötletem. De most ez foglalkoztat. Annyi pénzt keresni, hogy kifizetni a tartozásokat, megvenni a repülőjegyet, és hazamenni.


Semmivel sem volt rosszabb otthon, mint itt. A magánéleted legalább megvolt. Nem egy szobában laktál. Bár annak örülnék, hogy ha a gyerek elvégezné az iskolát itt. Szeptembertől kezdene egy 2 éves diplomás szakot. Legalább ennyi előnye legyen annak, hogy kijöttél. Most hazament a tavaszi szünetre. Alig várom, hogy visszajöjjön.


De nem szívesen jön. Megértem. Hiába beszélnek itt hülyeségeket a hazaszeretetről, meg hogy elhagytad az országodat, stb. Ez olyan, hogyha ég a házad, akkor nem menekülsz ki belőle, mert ott van életed munkája, és inkább égsz vele együtt!


Persze, hogy hazamennénk, és ha már semmivel sem jobb, akkor legalább ezt otthon érezzem. Ne itt idegenben. De legalább nem fogok azon rágódni, hogy meg sem próbáltam, hogy nem adtam meg a lehetőséget magunknak."
/hataratkelo/


----------



## timke25 (2013 Szeptember 13)

Meli írta:


> *Miért (ne) gyere Londonba?*
> 
> 
> Sokan sokszor hajlamosak csak a sikertörténeteket meghallani a külföldi munkavállalás kapcsán, pedig jócskán akadnak árnyoldalak is. A mai posztból kiderül, a londoni munkavállalás is jócskán szolgálhat nehéz pillanatokkal, legyen szó a munkáról, a magánéletről (bérelt szobában lakni, összezárva másokkal) és még sorolhatnánk. De nem én sorolom, hanem Rita.
> ...


Szia!
Ennyi idő elteltével hogy alakult sorsotok?


----------



## szocske42 (2013 Szeptember 13)

A vegen a "hataratkelo" a forrasmegjeloles, ez egy indexes blog cikke.
Gondolom csak megtanultak azota angolul.


----------



## Melitta (2014 Január 22)

*MAGYARORSZÁG EGY KANADAI TURISTA SZEMÉVEL.*

Magyarország egy kanadai szemével A turistáknak gyönyörű hely Magyarország, de aki ide költözik, rengeteg bürokráciára, csúszó- és hálapénzfizetésre számíthat – mondja Allan Boyko, aki kanadaiként tíz évet töltött Magyarországon, és máig nem érti, hogy ha valami nem működik, hogy lehet, hogy évek múlva sem próbálja senki megjavítani. Szerette budapesti munkáját, de a Budapest Times főszerkesztői székét mégis az albertai olajmezőkre cserélte, hogy gyerekeinek jobb életet biztosítson Kanadában. Éppen az aratás és egy olajipari központ között csíptük el félúton. Hogy ment az aratás? Köszönöm, jól! Tegnap a kombájnnal dolgoztam, a földművelés olyan, mintha felnőtt emberek játszanának játékdömperekkel: mindenki nagyon lelkes, a legkülönbözőbb emberek gyűlnek össze, hogy játsszanak. Annyi a különbség, hogy a játékdömper nem robban le, és nem viszi el a bank, ha rossz a termés, és nem tudjuk fizetni a részleteket. Most pedig éppen átautózom 250 kilométerre Red Deerbe, ott el kell intéznem valamit, hogy el tudjak helyezkedni az albertai olajiparban. „A képen krumplival pózolok, de valójában repcét, zabot és árpát arattam a testvérem sógoránál.” 

Chris Zachoda Ezek szerint még munkát keres? Még keresek, de már több ajánlatot is kaptam. Kedden adtam le az önéletrajzomat, pénteken fel is hívtak, hogy megkérdezzék, hogy tudok-e kezdeni vasárnap este. Közben rájöttek, hogy nincs még meg a kénhidrogén-biztonsági engedélyem, úgyhogy abban maradtunk, hogy hívom őket, ha az megvan. Harminc-negyven helyre adtam le az önéletrajzomat, és két-három helyről hívtak fel, de ez az engedély például mindenhova kell. Egyébként a barátaim szerint egynél többször egy munkaadót sem szabad visszahívni, mert kétségbeesett benyomást kelt, és rontja az alkupozíciót. Allan Boyko Rádiósként indult Kanadában, Budapestre tíz évvel ezelőtt költözött, miután magyar nőt vett feleségül. Először angolt tanított, később a Budapest Times főszerkesztője lett. Tíz év után ironikus hangvételű búcsúlevélben köszönt el Magyarországtól, amelyben ezt írta:„Magyarországon meglátszik az idő, de még mindig szép, és tele van érdekes történetekkel. 

Mindig megőrzöm a szívemben, mint azt a lányt, akiről mindenki mondta, hogy nehogy járjak vele, mert összetöri a szívemet, a bankszámlámat, vagy talán valami még rosszabbat. Talán észre sem vette az ember a hibáit eredetileg, vagy azt hitte, hogy segíthet neki megszabadulnia tőlük. Végül mégis kiderült, hogy ő olyan, amilyen, és nincs az a rábeszélés vagy jóakarat, ami megváltoztathatná.″ Kattints a kibontásához… Összességében nem aggódom, de egyelőre csak pár napja vagyok itt. Regisztráltam a munkaügyi hivatalban, először beraktak egy foglalkozásra, ahol megcsinálták az önéletrajzomat. Én újságíró vagyok, tudom, hogy kell önéletrajzot írni, de mindegy, ezzel elment egy nap. Utána betettek egy karrier-tanácsadó kurzusra, úgyhogy flottul megy minden, egy kéthetes olajipari bevezető kurzust is el fogok végezni. De közben férj és apa vagyok, a családomat a világ másik végén hagytam egyedül. A feleségem egyedül gondoskodik a két gyerekről, úgyhogy neki nagyon nehéz most. Váratlanul távozott Magyarországról. 

A döntés is hirtelen volt, vagy tervezte ezt már egy ideje? Már hosszú ideje beszéltünk róla, de eddig sosem határoztuk el magunkat. Pénzügyileg egyre rosszabb helyzetbe került az újság, 2008 óta folyamatosan estek az eladások. Tavasszal adtam be a felmondásomat, a helyettesem is úgy döntött, hogy elmegy, ugyanazon a napon mondtunk fel. Maradtam a hagyományos háromhetes nyári szünetig, hogy a kiadónak legyen ideje előkészíteni az új főszerkesztő érkezését. Hogyan fogadták a döntését? Szomorúak voltak, de meg is értettek egyben. Megpróbáltak több pénzt kínálni, de hát honnan? A gazdasági helyzet nem javul, egyszerűen nem láttam, hogy változhatnának ebbe az irányba a dolgok. Ugyanakkor a feleségem és én azt szerettük volna, hogy a gyerekeink Kanadában járjanak egyetemre, ami még öt-hat év múlva lesz esedékes, de kell egy kis idő, mire hozzászoknak a kanadai rendszerhez. 

Miről írt a legszívesebben a Timesba? A gazdaságról, mert az adatok általában ellenőrizhetők külföldi forrásokból. A kormány, bármelyik, olyan számokat hozott nyilvánosságra, amilyeneket csak akart, és úgy csűrte-csavarta őket, ahogy jólesett neki. Igen ám, de az EU, az IMF és az OECD is megcsinálja a matekot, amit utána el lehet adni úgy Magyarországon, hogy szabadságharcot folytatunk a gonosz külhatalmak ellen, akik megint a nyomunkban vannak, mint a történelmünk során már megannyiszor. Szakmailag hogy érezte magát tíz év után? Bármeddig tudtam volna csinálni, élveztem a munkát. Magyarország tele van botrányokkal, Kanadában sokszor kóbor kutyákról írnak cikkeket. Rengeteg a korrupció, szerkesztőként sötét üzelmekről mindig jó hírt adni. Az emberek panaszkodnak, hogy a médiában sok a negatív hír, de nézzünk szembe a tényekkel: miről beszélnek, pletykálnak az emberek? Hát, nem arról, hogy valaki milyen nagyszerű dolgot csinált. A rossz érdekli őket, és Magyarországon nagyon sok rossz van. 

Búcsúcikkében arról ír, hogy amikor idejött, egész mások voltak a kilátások: egy felfelé ívelő pályájú országba érkezett, az EU-csatlakozás küszöbén, amitől azt várták, hogy „ripityára töri a bürokrácia béklyóit”. Amikor Budapestre költöztem, összesen egy hónapnyi tapasztalatom volt az országról, a leendő feleségemet látogattam meg, és ott is házasodtunk össze. Tehát nem ismertem Magyarországot olyan jól, de azt hittem, hogy az EU-tagság miatt az ország egy nyugati modell felé fog közeledni. De hát, te jó ég, az EU maga is csak egy másfajta bürokráciatenger. Emellett több dolgot megemlít: a cikk szerint Magyarország „bár egzotikus és izgalmas, de makacs, féltékeny, depressziós, hajthatatlan, sértődött és pénztelen is egyben”. Hogyan árnyalta az eredeti képet az itt töltött tíz év? A fejlődés hiányát emelném ki elsősorban. Amikor nem működik valami, azt várná az ember, hogy előbb-utóbb megjavítják. 

A Magyarországon élő külföldiek körében van egy kifejezés, a „magyar módszer”, ezt akkor szokták mondani nekünk, ha valamit el akarunk intézni: „Nem, nem lehet, ez a magyar módszer.” „Az albertaiak 75 százaléka a bölcsőtől a koporsóig dolgozik: öt segéddel vonult ki a szerelő, hogy rendbe hozzák a kombájnt, ami lerobbant alattam.” Fotó: Allan Boyko Vegyük például az üzleti életet fojtogató bürokráciát: amikor elkezdtem dolgozni, egy bt.-t kellett alapítanom. Egyetlen ügyfelem volt, az újság, és egyetlen számlám, amivel a felségem havonta bement a könyvelőhöz. Tizenhét különböző adót kellett fizetni abból az egy fizetésből. Vagy amikor valamit el kell intézni az önkormányzatnál – persze igaz, hogy az sok helyen nehéz, Kanadában egyébként pont nem, legalábbis nekem, aki itt nőttem fel. Mi más volt nehéz vagy meglepő? Magyarország nagyon szeret a múltba nézni, jellemzően bűntudattal, dühvel és sajnálkozva. Augusztus 20-án kívül nem is tudok olyan nemzeti ünnepet, amin nem valamilyen kudarcra emlékeznek meg. Most például lett egy új ünnep, a nemzeti összetartozás napja, gyakorlatilag Trianon-nap, ami elvileg az összetartozásról szól, de valójában arra szolgál, hogy együtt haragudhatunk Magyarország történelme miatt. A magyarok sokszor próbálnak felelősöket keresni Magyarország helyzete miatt, akár Trianonnal kapcsolatban. 

Tény, hogy borzalmasan méltánytalan, ami történt, de úgy nem lehet előrehaladni, hogy az ember feje 180 fokban hátra van fordítva, és tele van keserűséggel. Az emberek valamiért mégis szeretik olyan szorosan bebugyolálni magukat a zászlóval, hogy már fojtogatni kezdi őket. A magyar nagyszerű nép, és sok ragyogó elmét adott a világnak, elég csak azokra a kutatókra gondolni, akik Nobel-díjat kaptak, a legtöbben miután már elhagyták az országot. De valahogy a társadalomban meglévő irigység miatt elfogadhatóvá vált, hogy az emberek visszatartsák egymást az építkezés helyett. A kanadaiak nem ilyen ragyogó elmék, de a rendszer működik: az átlagember kemény munkával és önfeláldozással előre tud lépni. Rengeteg magyar ember is hajlandó lenne ugyanerre, csak nagy kár, hogy annyi ember és akadály áll az útjukban. Ön hogyan mutatta be Magyarországot más ideköltöző külföldieknek? 

A turistáknak Magyarország remek és gyönyörű hely , ők el sem hagyják az V. vagy a XII. kerületet. Azok, akik ideköltöztek, már egy másik történet: őket figyelmeztetni kell, hogy nem fognak tudni munkát találni, ezért először angoltanítással kell kezdeniük. Meg kell tanulniuk kevesebb pénzzel beérni, de ezzel együtt lehetséges, meg lehet csinálni. Utána meg kell említeni a bürokráciát, az adókat, a hálapénzt és a csúszópénzt, amit a rendőrök kérnek. De megint csak ilyen az emberi természet: ezekről többet beszélünk, mint arról, ha valami remekül működik. A legelképesztőbb az a hihetetlen mennyiségű papírmunka, amire bármilyen ügyintézéskor szükség van. Az első pár év pokoli volt, a tartózkodási engedélyek és hasonló ügyek miatt, később már hál’ istennek nem kellett ilyesmivel foglalkoznom. Mit gondol, hogyan válhatna az ország egyszerűbbé vagy hatékonyabbá? Nem hiszem, hogy ez lehetséges. Mondhatnám, hogy ezt vagy azt kell megoldani, de azt hiszem, az ország karakterétől idegen a változás. 

A válság elején azt reméltem, hogy az ország csődbe megy, mert enélkül az ország csak toldozza-foldozza a problémákat, elég megnézni, mit csinált a Fidesz a magánnyugdíjakkal. Amíg valamilyen úton-módon lehet pénzt szerezni, a dolgok változatlanul görögnek tovább. Ezért valamilyen válságra van szükség a változáshoz, ahogy az emberek is sokszor csak egy krízis után változtatnak meg bizonyos dolgokat az életükben. Ezért Magyarország szerintem képtelen a változásra, hacsak valami nagy dolog nem történik. De itt van a nyugdíjak demográfiai problémája is. A nyugdíjasok szavazatán múlik minden, ezért a pártok nekik próbálnak kedvezni. Az anyámnak is van nyugdíja, a saját megtakarításaiból, a személyes felelősségvállalásra épülő rendszerben. Való igaz, valamiből nyugdíjat kell adni a kommunizmus alatt aktív korú nyugdíjasoknak, de ez őrült nagy kiadás, a gazdaság pedig nem elég erős. 

Milyennek látja a mai magyar politikát? A magyar politika olyan, mint amikor két gazda összeveszik egy óriási krumplin, amit az út szélén találtak, mert mindketten azzal akarnak hencegni, hogy ők a kiválóbb földművesek. A valóságban persze a krumpli egyiküké sem, de ahelyett, hogy elfeleznék és jövőre elültetnék, inkább gulyást főznek belőle, húsnak meg leölik az utolsó disznót. Mindeközben nemcsak a saját jövőjüktől loptak, hanem azoktól a családokétól is, akiknek elvileg szebb jövőt kellene teremteniük. Először is, az előzmények: Gyurcsánynak semmiképp nem lett volna szabad pozícióban maradnia az után a gyalázatos őszödi beszéd után. Nagy tanulság volt, hogy nem tudták kipaterolni azután, hogy nyíltan bevallotta, hogy hazudott a kampányban. Érdeklődve vártam, hogy Orbán Viktor mihez kezd majd, és a 2010-es választáskor reméltem, hogy a Fidesz kétharmadot szerez, mert azt gondoltam, hogy akkor nem lehet kifogásuk, hogy miért ne hoznák rendbe a dolgokat. 

De most egyáltalán nem látom demokratikusnak a kormányt, bár formailag ezt tudják igazolni, de valójában nem is figyelnek oda az emberekre. Csak kitalálnak valamit, és lenyomják az emberek torkán. Ez nagyon kellemetlen érzés, és szerintem ha a Fideszt fenyegetné az a veszély, hogy elveszthetik a következő választást, valahogy megoldanák. Persze nem hiszem, hogy a Fideszt fenyegeti ilyen veszély. A Fidesz részben azért érzi magát feljogosítva arra, hogy így kormányozzon, mert nem kommunista a hátterük. Ez is fontos kérdés, a régióban sok másik ország nyilvánossá tette az ügynöklistákat. Magyarországon ez sosem történt meg, ezért ez még mindig ott kísért minden politikus körül, pártállástól függetlenül. Ezáltal sokan zsarolhatóak lesznek. A Budapest Times büszkén vallja, hogy független újság, miközben a legtöbb magyar médiaterméknek bevallott vagy bevallatlan, de egyértelmű pártpreferenciája van. Ön szerint van független magyar sajtó? 

Nem büszkélkednék annyira a Budapest Times függetlenségével, mert igazából soha senki nem fenyegetett meg minket. Könnyű azt mondani, hogy ne bagózz, ha nincs egy szál cigaretta sehol, úgyhogy nem mondanám, hogy hősök voltunk. Hogy van-e független magyar média? Igen, nem is kevés. Megvannak az erőforrásaik, hogy jó újságokat csináljanak? Nem biztos, és ez világszerte probléma, nemcsak Magyarországon. De ez az olvasókon is múlik: az emberek harciasan szorongatják az újságjukat a mozgólépcsőn, sokan ezzel fejezik ki a pártállásukat. És persze sokan nem is hajlandók semmit elhinni, ami a másik lapban jelenik meg, még ha igaz is, mert az nem az ő politikai preferenciájuk. Milyen pozitív változást látott az elmúlt tíz évben az országban? Hm, szeretnék találni valamit. Melegebb lett (nevet), és például megkönnyítették az állampolgárrá válást, ami egyben persze körmönfont politikai lépés is volt: miért szavazhatnak a külföldiek? Mert általában az exkommunisták ellen szavaznak. 

Az állampolgársághoz a papírmunkát persze meg kellett csinálnom, de elég volt az alapszintű magyar nyelvtudás. Talán ötven szót használtam, elmondtam egy viccet, utána meg mindenre azt mondtam, hogy igen. De fordítsuk meg a kérdést: ön milyen pozitív változást látott az elmúlt tíz évben? Az EU-csatlakozás kitárta a világot a fiatalok előtt. Szóval az a pozitívum, hogy könnyebb elmenni? Na szép! (nevet) Reméljük, hogy sokan visszajönnek. Van-e bármi más, amit szívesen elmondana? A kedvenc magyar viccem. Meghal egy fickó, és a pokolra jut. Lemegy a lifttel, találkozik az ördöggel, akitől megtudja, hogy egy kicsit várnia kell, még nem ő jön. Az ördög felajánlja, hogy addig körbevezeti: a pokol első bugyrát szögesdrótos kerítés veszi körül, gépfegyveres őrök vigyáznak az elkárhozott lelkekre. – Ez az orosz pokol – mutatja az ördög. A következő bugyorban nincs se kerítés, se őrök, csak egy Hölle feliratú tábla. – Ez pedig a német pokol – magyarázza az ördög, – nem is kell őr, mert mindenki látja a kiírást. Az utolsó bugyorban sincsenek sem őrök, sem kerítés, de még tábla sem, mégis itt van a legnagyobb tömeg. – Hát ez meg milyen bugyor? – kérdezi a fickó. – Ez a magyar pokol – mondja az ördög, – ide még tábla sem kell, mert ha valaki megpróbál elszökni, a többiek visszarántják. Egyébként a lelkipásztoromtól hallottam, kanadaiaknak is elmeséltem, de ők persze nem értik. A szeretet hidat képez olyan pontok között is, melyek között lehetetlennek tűnik a kapcsolat. Paulo Coelho " Ardua vincit amor "


----------



## Melitta (2014 November 24)

* Köszönet a pótanyának Montrealból *





Ábri Zoltán - © Fotó: magánarchívum
Hajdúnánás, Kanada-Montreal - Az állami gondozott gyermek kincsekre talált Nánáson, amit felnőttként köszönt meg azoknak, akik felnevelték.



Egy hajdúnánási temetésen hangoztak el az alábbi köszönő szavak, s az ígéret, hogy odafönn majd személyesen is célba ér a köszönet:

_„Szeretném, ha tudná Juliska néni és a brigád valamennyi tagja, hogy ez a felém gyakorolt szép és nemes gesztus boldoggá tette gyerekkoromat, és a felnőtt életem minden napján az emlékeimben és a szívemben hordozom. Életem legfontosabb és legszebb kincseinek egyike ez, amiért ma is azt mondom, hogy az élet nehézségei ellenére is szép és csodálatos. Az Önök és a Nevelőotthon felém irányuló szeretete volt az, amiért immáron nyugodt lelkiismerettel kijelenthetem, hogy életem minden napját szeretetben, tisztességben, és a szívemben hálával töltöm. Ön, Önök voltak azok, akik az utam kezdetén segítettek, támogattak, és hogy közösen találhattunk rá ezekre a kincsekre (mint a szeretet, tisztesség, a mások felé való törődés és tisztelet) az néha megindító, néha kacagtató, néha öröm, de mindenképpen egy élmény volt. Tudtam, éreztem hogy a szeretetük szívből jövő és önzetlen, hiszen letöröltek minden könnycseppet az arcomról, amit a szüleim okoztak. A szeretet egyik legmélyebb kifejezése volt, ahogy egy eldobott gyereket magukhoz öleltek minden héten. Tudtam, hogy soha nem fogom ezt viszonozni, de Jézusnak mindig köszönetet mondok érte. Köszönetet mondok továbbá e nagyszerű városnak, hogy van a Földön egy menedékváros, ahol a család nélkül élő gyermekeket magukénak fogadják. Hajdúnánás városa, köszönöm szépen! Valóban, néha zord a harc, buktatókkal teli, de a kikövezett úton minden kétséget kizáróan megtalálhatóak az öröm és a szeretet gyümölcsei”._

*Megbocsátottam szüleimnek*
Az élet minden nehézsége ellenére is szép és csodálatos – üzeni nekünk *Ábri Zoltán*, pedig hozzá nem volt kegyes a sors: ő azon embertársaink közé tartozik, akiknek születésük után nem adatott meg az édesanyai ölelés. Mégis, története arról győzhet meg minket, hogy ha létezik egy segítő közösség, amely a kicsi gyermeket szeretetével elhalmozza; amikor éhes, enni ad neki, amikor szomjas, megitatja, felruházza, s mindezt a legnagyobb örömmel, akkor bizony ez a törődés válhat az élet egyik legfontosabb és legszebb kincsévé. A nevelőotthonban szocializálódott férfi a megbocsátás és a hála példáját hozza el nekünk.



 Fotó: magánarchívum ©
- Szüleim 9 gyermeke közül nyolcadikként jöttem a világra, de ők a kórházban hagytak, így kerültem állami gondozásba 1971-ben. A *Hajdúnánási Nevelőotthonban* nevelkedtem, s bár sok embernek nagyon rossz véleménye van az ilyen otthonokról, azt kell mondanom, hogy engem mégis nagyon nagy szeretetben neveltek fel. Soha nem bántottak, de annál több szeretetben és dicséretben volt részem. Szüleim soha nem látogattak. Felnőtt emberként a testvéreimen keresztül kerestem fel őket azzal a céllal, hogy feloldjam őket a lelkiismeret-furdalás alól. Megbocsátottam szüleimnek. Tettem mindezt annak fényében, hogy keresztény ember lévén eljutott hozzám a megbocsátás üzenete. Tapasztalatból mondom, hogy a boldogság legnagyobb örömét adja életem minden napján, hogy megtanultam másoknak megbocsájtani, nincs bennem gyűlölet senki iránt - mesélte *Zoltán*.

*A brigád mint patrónus*
*Zoltán* – aki jelenleg Kanadában, *Montrealban* boldogul – 1975. és 1986. között élt a Hajdúnánási Nevelőotthonban. Az akkori időknek megfelelően a különböző vállatok szocialista brigádjai patronáltak egy-egy állami gondozottat. Őt az akkori Ruhaipari Szövetkezet (MODE 3 H Textilipari Kft) Május 1. Szocialista brigádja segítette. Annak vezetője *Váradi Sándorné Kovács Julianna* volt.



 Özv. Váradi Sándorné | Fotó: magánarchívum ©
A brigád tagjai „gyermekükként” bántak a kis Zolival, aki különösen a brigád vezetőjéhez kötődött, szinte édesanyjának tekintette Juliska nénit. A közelmúltban, a messze Kanadában szomorúan értesült Zoltán *Juliska néni* haláláról. Búcsúszavait az interneten küldte el a Váradi családnak, akikkel ma is tartja a kapcsolatot. E levél útján megtette azt, amire személyesen nem volt módja, pedig könnyes szemmel, de örömmel és hálaadással a szívében mondta volna el, hogy őt mint egykori intézetben nevelt gyereket mennyire boldoggá
tették.



 Fotó: magánarchívum ©
*Emberi jogokért*
*Zoltán* utolsó itthoni munkája mentőápoló volt, ezen felül mindig érdekelték az emberi jogok, azok védelme és megtartása. Így került ki Montrealba, ahol jelenleg - egyebek között - egy magyar közösségnél dolgozik mint kultúrfelelős. Két gyermek édesapja, *Dávid* és *Henrietta* Magyarországon középiskolások, amint befejezik tanulmányaikat, utána mennek édesapjukhoz.

- Barak Beáta -


----------



## szocske42 (2014 November 25)

A fenykep hattere mintha Ottawa lenne 
Valahogy rogton gondoltam az arckepe alapjan, hogy mentos.
Gaz, hogy csipcsup papirok miatt nem lehet itt az egeszsegugyben dolgozni, mikozben oriasi a munkaerohiany.


----------

